# In dash stereo for class A



## Kip Brown (Apr 7, 2016)

We just bought a 2012 Fleetwood Storm 32 BH and love it. I'd like to install a different in dash deck with NAV that works well with the backup AND turn signal/ side cameras. Has anyone had good or bad luck lately? Thanks for your input.


----------

